# Best of 21st century operas



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Some recommendations of new operas and recordings of those, please. I have tried to listen Kaija's L'amour de loin and I guess I have to try harder .


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

L'amour de Loin is the obvious first mention, but seeing as you've already heard it...did you watch it or listen to the recording? The set on the DVD makes all the difference; it's utterly spellbinding.

I haven't heard many 21st century operas of note. There are operas by Tan Dun and Ades (you might try his Tempest, premiered in 2004; I haven't heard it but it was fairly well received) and some others, but I haven't heard any that really captured me like L'amour or some operas of the 20th century.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

World Violist said:


> L'amour de Loin is the obvious first mention, but seeing as you've already heard it...did you watch it or listen to the recording? The set on the DVD makes all the difference; it's utterly spellbinding.
> 
> I haven't heard many 21st century operas of note. There are operas by Tan Dun and Ades (you might try his Tempest, premiered in 2004; I haven't heard it but it was fairly well received) and some others, but I haven't heard any that really captured me like L'amour or some operas of the 20th century.


I listened recording of it. I have Tempest also, but I haven't listened it yet.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Golijov's "Ainadamar" and Previn's "A Streetcar Named Desire" are both good and very accessible.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

_Powder her Face _has missed the 21st century by 5 years but it is quite good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

"Best" (and its avatar "Greatest") gives me a rash.

But three twenty-first century operas that I have found satisfying are these:

Kutavičius, _Lokys_ -- Really rich and various Lithuanian pattern minimalism. Quite engaging.

Azquime, _Itinerário do Sal_ -- Very clever and inventive blend of sound and visuals.

The Spy Collective, _Iminami, From Mother to Smother_ -- Best* seen live, as you have to move from room to room, and there's some cool stuff with opaque/transparent walls and lighting. But the recording does give a taste, it's true.

*non infectious use of the word


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

some guy said:


> "Best" (and its avatar "Greatest") gives me a rash.
> 
> But three twenty-first century operas that I have found satisfying are these:
> 
> ...


It would help if these fringe composers and their operas have recordings readily available. Azguime's appears not recorded, while Kutavičius' appears to have one recorded version. I wonder why.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

Ya know, HC, when I first "met" you, I had high hopes of you. You seemed charming and witty.

But if this is the best you can do, feeble put downs like "fringe composers" for people that you are sufficiently out of the loop not to know* and not even finding the recording of Azguime's _Itinerario do Sal._

And not even to count performances, as if recordings were the only measure. (And you have heard of the internet, haven't you?)

Really, HC. You are really letting the side down, I think.

*On your own admission, you know very little about recent music.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Another lecture by the local maestro of fringe composers.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> It would help if these fringe composers and their operas have recordings readily available. Azguime's appears not recorded, while Kutavičius' appears to have one recorded version. I wonder why.


There is a DVD of Azguime's.

http://www.amazon.com/Itinerario-do...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1300938842&sr=8-1


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

And there's Lachenmann's _Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern,_ which is quite delightful.

And Chaya Czernowin's _Pnima...ins Innere,_ too, which I haven't watched all the way through (I only have a DVD of it), but the music is really cool. (The idea of having the singers off stage throughout is intriguing. But the "action," at least at first, is really slow. It seriously damaged my sense of myself as a really patient person.)


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Another lecture by the local maestro of fringe composers.


Go back to 1700 or whatever & you'll find that J.S. Bach was probably a "fringe" composer as well ...

Anyway, seriously, Australian composer *Brett Dean *recently turned out an opera called "Bliss" that not only had success here but also abroad in Europe. One of my acquaintances saw it & liked it quite a lot. I'm only familiar with his chamber music from seeing them in concerts, but judging by the quality of those, he's a fine composer...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

some guy said:


> And Chaya Czernowin's _Pnima...ins Innere,_ too, which I haven't watched all the way through (I only have a DVD of it), but the music is really cool. (The idea of having the singers off stage throughout is intriguing. But the "action," at least at first, is really slow. It seriously damaged my sense of myself as a really patient person.)


_Pnima Ins...Innere_. I took the trouble of looking it up and I seem to conclude that this piece is not really an opera at all. No, I haven't listened to it, apart from the clip I posted below.

Quote a review:-

"_PNIMA is an attempt to create a different kind of music theater. *No traditional libretto, no plot, only mental situations*. *No singers who are actors, it is a non-verbal non-narrative experience.* On the stage are two actors who do not sing or speak, on the sides of the stage are the vocal and instrumental soloists._" 

It might help if you speak German because the clip below is in German (a promotional clip) but the brief excerpts of the work give you some idea of the piece. Me say: "no, thanks". Keep your eye out at 2:45 to see what a violin bow and a paper box were used for.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> _Pnima Ins...Innere_. I took the trouble of looking it up and I seem to conclude that this piece is not really an opera at all. No, I haven't listened to it, apart from the clip I posted below.
> 
> Quote a review:-
> 
> ...


Me say: huh... intriguing. I'd like to see the whole thing.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Almaviva said:


> Me say: huh... intriguing. I'd like to see the whole thing.


I agree.

(and I can't help the violist in me saying that any use of a violin bow apart from as a violin bow is perfectly justifiable to me:devil


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, I can agree it does sound intriguing for it is so very different.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Here is a link to my review of Azguime's Itinerario do Sal, one of the operas recommended by some_guy above:

http://www.talkclassical.com/11654-modern-opera-dvd-blu-2.html#post151887


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow. What a great review!

Beautifully handled, nice use of the "opposite" opening, and really delightfully encouraging.

Makes me want to watch the opera again right now!

(Miguel, just by the way, is a really nice person, too. As is his wife. Salt (as it were!) of the earth.)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

some guy said:


> Wow. What a great review!
> 
> Beautifully handled, nice use of the "opposite" opening, and really delightfully encouraging.
> 
> ...


Thanks, some_guy. Do you speak Portuguese? I'm asking since you know them personally, but I do realize that Miguel speaks beautiful English (the interview on the DVD is in English). It's just that knowing the language, like I said in my review, very much enhances the enjoyment because of his clever use of Portuguese phonemes in his "vocal percussion."

If you don't know her work yet, you may like Jocy de Oliveira, a Brazilian composer of contemporary opera.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

I do not speak Portugese.

But your review made me want to learn it. Maybe some day!

Though the fluency in English of all these people I meet in my travels gives me no incentive at all.

I do not know Jocy de Oliveira, but that lack can be fixed almost immediately. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Here is a link to my review of Azguime's Itinerario do Sal, one of the operas recommended by some_guy above:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/11654-modern-opera-dvd-blu-2.html#post151887


That was a very useful review, especially encouraging to give the piece a try and no doubt you took the trouble to explain why the piece appealed to you. I think it was the enthusiasm with reasoning as you have shared, that would encourage others to want to give the piece a listen.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> That was a very useful review, especially encouraging to give the piece a try and no doubt you took the trouble to explain why the piece appealed to you. I think it was the enthusiasm with reasoning as you have shared, that would encourage others to want to give the piece a listen.


Darn, now I'm afraid people will watch it and think it is crap.:lol:
Because let me tell you, it is quite, how should I put it... different. It may not appeal to all tastes.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

The best reviews are not only informative but speak to the publication being discussed from the author's actual experience (as opposed to any useless ideologies, dogmas and cliches). As far as that goes, I also found Alma's review to be very good. I like how you talked about being able to extend your appreciation of opera after having experienced this work. This is the thing for me as well, but not in terms of opera, but in terms of the other genres which I enjoy. It's good to have a wide-ranging appreciation and engagement with music of various eras. I personally find this more enriching than the "I'll only listen to the things that are similar to my favourites" kind of thinking/approach. As they say, "variety is the spice of life"...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

That was a very useful review, especially encouraging to give the piece a try and no doubt you took the trouble to explain why the piece appealed to you. I think it was the enthusiasm with reasoning as you have shared, that would encourage others to want to give the piece a listen.

I have repeatedly suggested that I feel that such reviews describing a work and why it appeals to the individual is far more likely to encourage others to explore the unfamiliar than constant comments dismissing others as close-minded and bragging about one's own knowledge of composers unknown to the vast majority. Such comments remind me of that high-school student who imagined that his knowledge of unknown, underground English punk rock bands (and his membership in their fan clubs) made him so much more cool than those still listening to Pink Floyd or (gasp!) Led Zeppelin. It didn't impress anyone then, and it impresses even less now. On the other hand, I'm always open to giving a chance to someone who essentially says, "Hey! Here's a composer I think is really worth listening to, and this is why I like him or her and here's a link where you can listen to an example of the work." I fitrst came upon Scelsi, Tristan Mural, Grisey, Joseph Schwantner, Harry Partsch, Carlo Gesualdo, and a good number of other composers and performers in this manner.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words, but now I'm in trouble. How do I post my next review? I'll have to keep up with the standard.... I'm not sure if I'll be able to.

:lol:

OK, encouraged by the first experience with some_guy's recommendation, I've just ordered _Pnima... Ins Innere. _I got it from Amazon with my Prime membership so it should be here mid-week, so chances are that I'll be watching it soon and posting my review. However, this will be a busy week for me, and I have tickets for a play, a concert, and I'm thinking of getting one for the Met in HD Lucia encore as well, and we have a project of bathroom renovation going this coming weekend, so, it may be a while until I have time to watch it.


----------

